# FCC fines retailers over DTV labeling



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Sears, Wal-Mart and Circuit City cited
for not informing customers of the up-
coming switch from analog to digital*



> WASHINGTON -- As broadcasters prepare for the government-ordered switch to digital television next year, federal regulators sent their own signal Thursday: Retailers and manufacturers face stiff penalties if they try to take advantage of consumer confusion.
> 
> The Federal Communications Commission announced plans to levy more than $3.9 million in fines against seven major retailers, including Sears Holdings Corp., Wal-Mart Stores Inc. and Circuit City Stores Inc., for not alerting customers that the analog TVs they sold wouldn't receive over-the-air stations after the digital transition on Feb. 17, 2009. The agency proposed an additional $2.7 million in fines against manufacturers for violating other related rules.
> 
> ...


More @ LA Times.com


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> *Sears, Wal-Mart and Circuit City cited
> for not informing customers of the up-
> coming switch from analog to digital*
> 
> More @ LA Times.com


They should have ordered all electronic companies to cease making analog sets back in October 2006 and fine billions!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Wasn't this exact story posted last week here on DBSTalk?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

My problems with fines is.............the government collects and the consumer is still stuck with the analog TV. The consumer benefits nothing from the fine.

There is a lot of confusion about this..........especially with older people. Why CAN'T they use the TV they have had for 20 years (my in-laws)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Last September I was in Kmart and they were clearing out all of their non-digital sets. They had all of the boxes and shelves marked about the sets being non digital. I picked up a nice new 24" RCA for my daughter for less then $90.00. 

I wondered how come when I was in Circuit City and Best Buy there was nothing marked and the prices were a lot higher. :scratchin:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> My problems with fines is.............the government collects and the consumer is still stuck with the analog TV. The consumer benefits nothing from the fine.
> 
> There is a lot of confusion about this..........especially with older people. Why CAN'T they use the TV they have had for 20 years (my in-laws)


They can. If they have cable or satellite now, they will see no difference. If they use OTA, then they need the converter box. That's how I explained it to my parents......I switched them to D* a year ago, so I just told them don't worry about anything.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

My in-laws (in their mid 70's) are on some ancient Time Warner cable package that has not been offered in years. They pay 12.00 or so a month for basic cable. No cable box, direct cable connection to TV. From what I understand, they will need some form of cable box to continue to get service. I read one recent news article where a cable company was charging a 70.00 service call and 5.95 a month for the "new" box.

I may suggest OTA to them. Satellite is a no go. No LOS.

Or squeeze them til they spring for a new TV


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> My problems with fines is.............the government collects and the consumer is still stuck with the analog TV. The consumer benefits nothing from the fine.
> 
> There is a lot of confusion about this..........especially with older people. Why CAN'T they use the TV they have had for 20 years (my in-laws)


Yup, I said the same thing but was castigated for it over there...

http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1547869&postcount=129


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Wasn't this exact story posted last week here on DBSTalk?


Yup, right over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1547849&postcount=128 



Drew2k said:


> Walmart, Best Buy and others fined by the FCC for failing to disclose the analog shutdown. From BetaNews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Burgess (Apr 3, 2008)

brucegrr said:


> My in-laws (in their mid 70's) are on some ancient Time Warner cable package that has not been offered in years. They pay 12.00 or so a month for basic cable. No cable box, direct cable connection to TV. From what I understand, they will need some form of cable box to continue to get service. I read one recent news article where a cable company was charging a 70.00 service call and 5.95 a month for the "new" box.
> 
> I may suggest OTA to them. Satellite is a no go. No LOS.
> 
> Or squeeze them til they spring for a new TV


These people will not need a new tv. The cable company will still modulate cable channels over NTSC frequencies the same way they are now.

http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html#faq25


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> My in-laws (in their mid 70's) are on some ancient Time Warner cable package that has not been offered in years. They pay 12.00 or so a month for basic cable. No cable box, direct cable connection to TV. From what I understand, they will need some form of cable box to continue to get service. I read one recent news article where a cable company was charging a 70.00 service call and 5.95 a month for the "new" box.
> 
> I may suggest OTA to them. Satellite is a no go. No LOS.
> 
> Or squeeze them til they spring for a new TV


I still don't think they will need a converter box.


----------

